# New Dust Collector



## jbsengineer (Mar 18, 2013)

I am in the process of setting up a woodshop in my 2 car garage. I just received a Grizzly Dust Collector (G0443). Short term I'm not planning on installing the ductwork. I'd like to get up and running and work on some projects while I layout the ductwork etc. 

So how should I do a temporary setup? Should I just have 1 hose and move it from tool to tool? The collector has a 6" intake so where would I drop down to 4"? I have a 8" jointer, Dewalt 13" planer, and 3HP Sawstop.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You will need to purchase or make an adapter to reduce the 6in inlet to 4in so you can easily use 4in flexible hose, and move it from machine to machine.

This is an adapter. May not fit inside your inlet, may be the same diameter, so need to attach with tape, aluminium wrapped around and hose clamps, etc.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30139&site=ROCKLER

Just yesterday I made my own. Two pieces of 3/4in plywood glued together. I turned the outside on the lathe. Drilled a 3/4in hole and used jig saw to cut out most of the inside, then used a drum sander on the drill press to finish the inside. Nice snug fit for the 4in 90 deg elbow and the outside into my dust collector.

I found this Rockler quick disconnect to be the best. You need 1 kit which has two ports. You need to purchase additional ports if you will be connecting more than two machines.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30197&site=ROCKLER

The flex hose. Keep this as short as possible, it is higher pressure drop then straight sewer pipe.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16957&site=ROCKLER


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

If I were starting over +1 to your suggestions until I was sure of what I wanted. I use this combination for my 16-32 sander and planer and everything else is permanently installed.


----------

